# 5 year old QH mare



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

My friend has asked for my opinion on this Quarter Horse mare, and I'd like a second opinion! 

I don't see anything wrong with her, but others might catch something I didn't notice. 

Feel free to be totally honest!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I know nothing about conformation. But she's rather....portly, isn't she?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

shes got a cute head but thats about it. This is a bad picture to look at for confo. It makes her neck look insanely thick and short and ties in to her head and body awkwardly. She needs to get squared up pictures


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> shes got a cute head but thats about it. This is a bad picture to look at for confo. It makes her neck look insanely thick and short and ties in to her head and body awkwardly. She needs to get squared up pictures


That's what I told her! 

Hopefully she'll send me some better pictures... I really don't think there is anything wrong besides her being chunky and the way she's standing in the photo, but could be wrong!

I do love her head though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

portly is a understatement. 
cute mare. but , overweight. long back , maybe could use more bone.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

That head looks extremely arabian-ish to me..

Love her color -- she is definitely built like a quarter horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she reminds me of my 1/4 gelding . he has vodoo rocket, gata girl, hancock lines.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

FAT. Needs a diet asap and to keep it off.

Cute. Nicely built, young I assume by her color.

She'd be beautiful if she lost a couple hundred pounds.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she is a nice mare. I don't see anything wrong conformation wise. She could use some more bone to her legs. Other then that, she looks like she has a nice butt/hip. I don't think she has a long back...I'd say her back is more on the shorter side and is quite perfect. Her neck appears short in this picture, I can't tell for sure if it truly is, or if it's just the angle she's at. Nice chest. Deep heart-girth. Shoulder angle is good. Beautiful face. Lovely color.

Overall, this is a very nice mare that I'd snatch up in a heartbeat.

She could withstand to use 100 pounds, but she is naturally a thick, stocky girl.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the pony too XD

I'd take them both home.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks nice enough. Light boned.. but OMG she is FAT.. and with the crest on her neck she may be insulin resistant. Remove weight (like 250 pounds) and better photos with the fat off.. and the critique would be more accurate.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think everyone is on the same wavelength LOL!!

OP is this your friends own horse? Is she looking to buy?

She's fat to the point where she doesn't have body definition and I really don't think she would be (that) stocky if she wasn't.

If it's your friends horse PLEASE make it clear that this horse is dangerously obese and in danger of some serious health issues if she doesn't have them already.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a pretty nice mare. I agree with CLaPorte on the critique.

Biggest problem I see other than the badly overweight part is her legs. She's very light on bone but it would appear more proportionate if she was trimmed down to a healthy weight.


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> I think everyone is on the same wavelength LOL!!
> 
> OP is this your friends own horse? Is she looking to buy?
> 
> ...


No, this is not my friend's horse! She went and visited this mare today, and she is indeed VERY overweight!

The owner failed to mention in her ad that the mare has foundered before (probably because they won't help the poor thing lose weight!), so my friend has passed.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's too bad. I think your friend did the right thing in passing.

Such a nice mare to let go like that, real shame. Isn't is easier to feed them less?

I agree the founder is completely related to the weight. Even if she hadn't and your friend had bought her she may have some insulin issues and could easily founder in the future even after getting the weight off (ask me how I know :/)


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree! My friend said she was very sweet, easy to catch, didn't do a single thing wrong the entire time she was there. She also has some good bloodlines on her papers.

I can't stand it when people just don't do the proper things for their horses.


----------

